
China’s Government Has Ordered a Million Citizens to Occupy Uighur Homes - ssvss
http://www.chinafile.com/reporting-opinion/postcard/million-citizens-occupy-uighur-homes-xinjiang
======
olliej
Also concentration camps.

But no one has pulled out of China. Companies still seem to be falling over
themselves to help. Personally my feeling is that any engineer working on
software or hardware to support this kind of effort should be considered a
party to it, and so be subject to international law. Especially in the US and
Europe where there is no “I was afraid for my life” justification.

~~~
throwaway4652
What I find fascinating is that Xi Jinping was sent to a concentration camp
from 1969 to 1975, and now he is the president of China.

------
angry_octet
Let's not sugar coat this, the CCP is engaging in systematic ethnic cleansing.
They are trying Cultural Revolution style reeducation and surveillance first,
but who knows how many will die in the camps.

This level of repression makes Northern Ireland look like a tea party. If it
weren't that Xinjiang is so poor I'd think it inevitable that there would be
armed resistance -- without a crop like opium the Taliban wouldn't have IEDs
or guns.

The CCP is mad to think they can erase Islam by forcing the locals to eat pork
and taking away their children.

~~~
forkLding
There is armed resistance, the Eastern Turkestan Islamic Movement:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkistan_Islamic_Party](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkistan_Islamic_Party)

They're deemed a terrorist group by US and EU and have fought in Syria.

~~~
angry_octet
I don't think they are really active in China though. If any of the modern IED
tech had made it across we'd be seeing more than knife attacks. They are very
good at supressing information but the casualties would be too large to cover
up.

~~~
chaostheory
There have been more than knife attacks. China is good at suppressing info in
the region. It’s easy because no other major nation state seamingly cares
about the region at least for now and also due to its geographic location

------
ssvss
Discussion in r/China

[https://www.reddit.com/r/China/comments/9r8vgf/chinas_govern...](https://www.reddit.com/r/China/comments/9r8vgf/chinas_government_has_ordered_a_million_citizens/)

------
mrnobody_67
1 million Uighurs = statistic. no media fallout or talk of not taking Chinese
money or buying chinese goods or talks of companies not taking Chinese
investment.

sad.

~~~
DougN7
We definitely get excited when people we understand are hurt, but easily
ignore those we don’t. I don’t know why that is. I find myself doing it
sometimes. It is sad.

------
lostmsu
Basically, they send tons of people to islamic villages, with intention to
push non-islamic values to locals. That includes systematic surveillance and
"government watches" threats too.

------
gurumeditations
Sounds familiar to a particular US ally.

